# who know which one is the first brand in the world?



## yutos (Mar 19, 2010)

who know which one is the first brand in the world?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i did a google search and found this Saws are tools with a thin metal strip with teeth on one edge or a thin metal disk with teeth on the periphery. In 1777, Samuel Miller invented the circular saw in England, the round metal disk type of saw that cuts by spinning and is used hand-held or table-mounted. Large circular saws are found in saw mills and are used to produce lumber. In 1813, Shaker-Sister, Tabitha Babbitt (1784-1854) invented the first circular saw used in a saw mill. Babbitt was working in the spinning house at the Harvard Shaker community in Massachusetts, when she decided to invent an improvement to the two-man pit saws that were being used for lumber production. Tabitha Babbitt is also credited with inventing an improved version of cut nails, a new method of making false teeth, and an improved spinning wheel head. 
In 1807, William Newberry invented a band saw. In 1780, Gervinus also invented a circular saw, however, a more primitive one. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

I think that it was the Bar X ranch that had the first Brand. Guess they couldn'r speel either.


----------

